# 88 SPL or Evinrude 90



## gripper (Jun 7, 2004)

I may be just too stupid to deserve to live but I don't know anything about the 88 SPL motor. Do any of you have an 88 or know what makes it special?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

We have a 96 model. It's just premix (mix your own oil and gas) is all. They also made a 48SPL.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I Have one, and love it.

I called the Houston Johnson/Evenrude Specialist for an answer to your question- Outboard Jack of Stone & Son Marine

Its called an 88 spcl because it is a no frills engion. 
It does not have the amenties like the 90 or 115hp have

Outboard Jack didnt go into specifics.

All I know is I have never had any problems with Mine.

Iv done a few Carb breakdowns and the basic maintence like Impeller and lower unit oil & She runs like a champ.

The last time I went through the carbs on a yearly check up and they were perfect.

I only use Johnson 2 cycle and believe me, that has been the best 2 cycle.
No build up or gum up. Wont put any other brands in my gas tank.

BTW,
My engion is almost 10 years old, and I figure I have got nearly 1,000 hrs on it.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

The 88 SPL originally came without tilt and trim, ran pre-mix oil, and there is a difference in the alternator output (the spl is about 1/2 that of a 90).

Jim


----------



## gripper (Jun 7, 2004)

*oh....I see*

Thanks guys for the response. I knew someone would have the answer. I feel safer mixing the oil and gas anyway.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*I have the same one.*

I have an 1988 model and in addition to the above, The charging system is unrequlated, The carbs are a fixed orfice type ( No adjustment to air and fuel) now it does have plastic bowels, but can be changed out to metal if need be ( reason being that over time the plastic warps and will allow air/ fuel leak) and mine came with a SS impeller housing.
I lOVE IT. No problems, nice and easy to work on. Can rebuild the carbs and just slap back on, the thermostats are a bugger to replace though, but it has never left me stranded ( Knock on wood). As for the trim and tilt....mine has it....maybe an add on, but it has OMC stamped on it and not an after market.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I have one on my 17' Whaler. It is a good motor. Plenty of torque. Kinda thirsty. Mine has factory tilt and trim. I heard that there was an extra bearing that makes it an 88HP instead of 90HP, but that may have been dock talk? Anyway, my 94 model has been real reliable for me.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Ihad the 88/88 special i got it in 1990 and had not one single issue with it until july 4th of 2004, I blew a cylinder. I beleive I am just about ready to buy a 115 johnson to replace it, any input would be great on the 115. I talked with Jack today at stone and sons and he thinks the 88/88 I have is one of finest motors built, he wants to buy it from me for parts. the 88 spcl is one hard working fine motor, I swear not one issue with it in 14 years.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

stargazer said:


> No problems, nice and easy to work on. Can rebuild the carbs and just slap back on, the thermostats are a bugger to replace though, but it has never left me stranded ( Knock on wood).


I pulled my Thermostats and left them out!
(Trick Outboard Jack of Stone & Sons Marine told me)

It dosent get cold enough down here on the coast to worry, he said.

One less thing to corrode as far as I am concerened.......been out for three years now and no problems.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks Mudskipper*

I will consider that.......I had heard the same but was kinda leary to do it.....I guess I will just leave them out the next time I have to do work on them.....
Regulator.... Now I know where to find parts for an 88 if I need them:smile: :doowapsta


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

If you leave the thermostats out you better be running engine tuner through the motor every 50 hours 'cause leaving them out will let the engine carbon build up. CARBON IN A 2 STROKE AIN'T KEWL.

Jim


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*112 Special 94*

I have a 94 112 special. I haven't had it all that long although I have run about 100 gallons of fuel through it. So I like it, I did change the thermostats and they were a bugger. And believe me they needed it. Other than that the normal maintanence you do on any outboard that is 10 years old. I wouldn't be afraid of buying one, and you can get a book that tells you how to work on them.


----------

